

Dark Matter Detected at Milky Way’s Core Could Hint at New Force of Nature - DiabloD3
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/physics/dark-matter-detected-at-milky-ways-core-could-hint-at-new-force-of-nature/

======
lm2s
> "If true, this observation would be the first-ever indirect detection of
> dark matter in our universe."

I thought that in all dark matter observations to date, no direct detection
has ever been made. Can someone enlighten me?

